# Ingesting cannabis oil cures cancer and much more!



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

*The most important cannabis movement!
*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwBs_ihArc1lCYDym-DH4EsDMR_UMTtA6

Visit this link ^ to watch hundreds of extremely informative videos and learn how Ingesting Properly Produced High grade Cannabis oil (Rick Simpson style) cures cancer and most health issues.

Visit Rick Simpson's website for much more information. Phoenixtears.ca

https://www.facebook.com/ricksimpsonofficial/

Visit cureyourowncancer.org for tons of great information.

https://www.cureyourowncancer.org/testimonials.html

http://tokesignals.com/worth-repeating-its-official-cannabinoids-kill-all-types-of-cancer-2/

1 pound of dry quality Cannabis bud will usually produce 60g of high grade (Rick Simpson's Cancer Cure ALL 95-98% THC cannabis) Oil. About 90 days to ingest the full 60g treatment, 3 (half a grain of short grained rice) doses per day. Most increase by doubling every 4 days. If damaged by Chemo/Radiation sometimes patients will need 120-180g over a longer period of time. I recommend a maintenance dose of 1g per month (32.87 milligrams per day OR 60g (60,000 milligrams) = 5 years)."
Rick Simpson

BE SURE TO SPREAD THE KNOWLEDGE TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW!

GO HERE FOR THOUSANDS OF REAL SCIENTIFIC LINKS

http://beyondchronic.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Granny-Storm-Crow-List-January-2017.pdf

This medicine cures so many things it is amazing and IF IT DOESN'T cure everything, it will treat it BETTER than anything else the medical system can give you.
PEOPLE NEED TO REALIZE the medical system is about profit and they don't actually want to heal you. Is it really that hard to see that all their poison does is kill?

The reason this medicine cures or treats all medical conditions phenomenally is because of the ENDOCANNABINOID SYSTEM that we all have including animals!
Cannabinoid Receptors are in our skin, brain, immune system, intestines, liver, spine, ribs, white blood cells, & bone marrow (STEM CELLS) etc. Without the 600 Million+ year old Endocannabinoid System*, Stem Cells would act like a car without a driver. *Dr. Guy, Executive Chairman of GW Pharmaceuticals, London, UK

More info on the endocannabinoid system:
http://norml.org/library/item/introduction-to-the-endocannabinoid-system
Also Be sure to take OMEGA 3 fatty acids from either hemp seed oil, Fish oil, or flax seed oil.
“Nutritional omega-3 deficiency abolishes endocannabinoid-mediated neuronal functions.”

What people need to learn is that SMOKING does NOT cure anything and is bad for your heart. Try making high grade oil and eat it or put it on a skin cancer/or any other skin condition to see true healing.

*How Cannabis Oil Works to Kill Cancer Cells*
https://www.cureyourowncancer.org/how-cannabis-oil-works.html
Bio-chemist Dennis Hill
By: Dennis Hill

First let’s look at what keeps cancer cells alive, then we will come back and examine how the cannabinoids CBD (cannabidiol) and THC (tetrahydrocannabinol) unravels cancer’s aliveness.
In every cell there is a family of interconvertible sphingolipids that specifically manage the life and death of that cell. This profile of factors is called the “Sphingolipid Rheostat.” If endogenous ceramide(a signaling metabolite of sphingosine-1-phosphate) is high, then cell death (apoptosis) is imminent. If ceramide is low, the cell is strong in its vitality.
Very simply, when THC connects to the CB1 or CB2 cannabinoid receptor site on the cancer cell, it causes an increase in ceramide synthesis which drives cell death. A normal healthy cell does not produce ceramide in the presence of THC, thus is not affected by the cannabinoid.
The cancer cell dies, not because of cytotoxic chemicals, but because of a tiny little shift in the mitochondria. Within most cells there is a cell nucleus, numerous mitochondria (hundreds to thousands), and various other organelles in the cytoplasm. The purpose of the mitochondria is to produce energy (ATP) for cell use. As ceramide starts to accumulate, turning up the Sphingolipid Rheostat, it increases the mitochondrial membrane pore permeability to cytochrome c, a critical protein in energy synthesis. Cytochrome c is pushed out of the mitochondria, killing the source of energy for the cell.

Ceramide also causes genotoxic stress in the cancer cell nucleus generating a protein called p53, whose job it is to disrupt calcium metabolism in the mitochondria. If this weren’t enough, ceramide disrupts the cellular lysosome, the cell’s digestive system that provides nutrients for all cell functions. Ceramide, and other sphingolipids, actively inhibit pro-survival pathways in the cell leaving no possibility at all of cancer cell survival.
The key to this process is the accumulation of ceramide in the system. This means taking therapeutic amounts of CBD and THC, steadily, over a period of time, keeping metabolic pressure on this cancer cell death pathway.
How did this pathway come to be? Why is it that the body can take a simple plant enzyme and use it for profound healing in many different physiological systems? This endocannabinoid system exists in all animal life, just waiting for its matched exocannabinoid activator. This is interesting. Our own endocannabinoid system covers all cells and nerves; it is the messenger of information flowing between our immune system and the central nervous system (CNS). It is responsible for neuroprotection, and micro-manages the immune system. This is the primary control system that maintains homeostasis; our well being.
Just out of curiosity, how does the work get done at the cellular level, and where does the body make the endocannabinoids? Here we see that endocannabinoids have their origin in nerve cells right at the synapse. When the body is compromised through illness or injury it calls insistently to the endocannabinoid system and directs the immune system to bring healing. If these homeostatic systems are weakened, it should be no surprise that exocannabinoids are therapeutic. It helps the body in the most natural way possible.
To see how this works we visualize the cannabinoid as a three dimensional molecule, where one part of the molecule is configured to fit the nerve or immune cell receptor site just like a key in a lock. There are at least two types of cannabinoid receptor sites, CB1 (CNS) and CB2 (immune). In general CB1 activates the CNS messaging system, and CB2 activates the immune system, but it’s much more complex than this. Both THC and anandamide activate both receptor sites. Other cannabinoids activate one or the other receptor sites. Among the strains of Cannabis, C. sativa tends toward the CB1 receptor, and C. indica tends toward CB2. So sativa is more neuroactive, and indica is more immunoactive. Another factor here is that sativa is dominated by THC cannabinoids, and indica is predominately CBD (cannabidiol).
It is known that THC and CBD are biomimetic to anandamide, that is, the body can use both interchangeably. Thus, when stress, injury, or illness demand more from endogenous anandamide than can be produced by the body, its mimetic exocannabinoids are activated. If the stress is transitory, then the treatment can be transitory. If the demand is sustained, such as in cancer, then treatment needs to provide sustained pressure of the modulating agent on the homeostatic systems.
Typically CBD gravitates to the densely packed CB2 receptors in the spleen, home to the body’s immune system. From there, immune cells seek out and destroy cancer cells. Interestingly, it has been shown that THC and CBD cannabinoids have the ability to kill cancer cells directly without going through immune intermediaries. THC and CBD hijack the lipoxygenase pathway to directly inhibit tumor growth. As a side note, it has been discovered that CBD inhibits anandamide reuptake. Here we see that cannabidiol helps the body preserve its own natural endocannabinoid by inhibiting the enzyme that breaks down anandamide.
This brief survey touches lightly on a few essential concepts. Mostly I would like to leave you with an appreciation that nature has designed the perfect medicine that fits exactly with our own immune system of receptors and signaling metabolites to provide rapid and complete immune response for systemic integrity and metabolic homeostasis.


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

https://www.cureyourowncancer.org/chemo-kills.html

DON'T TAKE CHEMO OR RADIATION IT ONLY KILLS THE BODY!

Chemotherapy and radiation create cancer STEM CELLS which make it WAY harder to cure. "30 times harder"
http://www.naturalnews.com/035289_radiation_cancer_stem_cells.html
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/...s-may-create-dangerous-cancer-stem-cells.html
Radiotherapy creates cancer stem cells 30 times more potent - BioSpectrum Asia

Chemotherapy Kills

Exposing the fraud and mythology of conventional cancer treatments
Treating cancer is BIG business in America -- in fact, it's a $200 billion a year business. Yet 98 percent of conventional cancer treatments not only FAIL miserably, but are also almost guaranteed to make cancer patients sicker.
What's worse: The powers are suppressing natural cancer cures that could help tens of thousands of people get well and live cancer free with little or no dependence on drugs, surgery and chemotherapy.
The treatment of cancer in the U.S. is one of the most bald-faced cover-ups in medical history. Enough is enough! You deserve to know the truth about the criminality of oncologists and about the dangers of chemotherapy, conventional cancer treatments and the cancer "business."
Chemotherapy kills more than cancer. Want proof? Did you know that 9 out of 10 oncologists would refuse chemotherapy if they had cancer? That's up to 91% -- a huge percentage that clearly shines a light on the truth: chemotherapy kills. Conventional oncologists are not only allowing this to happen, but they're also bullying many patients into chemotherapy and surgery right after their diagnoses.

https://www.cureyourowncancer.org/dosage.html

Dosage Information: How to take cannabis oil

For most people it takes about 60 grams (or about 60ml) of cannabis oil to kill most cancers. For the average person it will take about 90 days to ingest the full 60 gram treatment of cannabis oil. It is important to remember that the 60 gram/ml 90 day treatment protocol is just a recommendation and starting point. It can take some people a longer time to finish their treatment. (*DIRECTIONS for making cannabis oil*)
People should start by orally ingesting three doses of cannabis oil per day. For the first week each dose should be the size of a half grain of white rice. After the oil has been taken for a week, start to double the dose. The dose should be doubled every four days until 1 gram or 1ml per day is ingested. 1 gram of oil weighed out will be about the same as 1ml of oil in an oral syringe. Most people to get to the point where they can ingest 1 gram per day in about 30-35 days. Once ingesting one gram of oil per day is achieved, dosage should continue at that rate until the cancer is gone. Some people have however increased each of their daily doses to 2grams or more.
Cannabis oil can have a very high success rate in the treatment of cancer. Unfortunately, many people who decide to start cannabis oil treatment have been badly damaged by chemo and radiation. That damage done by those treatments can extend the time and the amount of cannabis oil needed to kill cancer. Depending on the damage done and type of cancer, it could take as much as 180 grams of cannabis oil and 6 months or more to kill the cancer. The oil is also able rejuvenate vital organs in the body like the pancreas. Some diabetics who have taken the oil find that after about six weeks of treating with cannabis oil that they have reduced their insulin use in half. And in certain cases they no longer require insulin at all since their pancreas started doing its job again.

Lifestyle and Diet Changes:

When starting cannabis oil treatment the next steps that should be taken are a change in diet and a few lifestyle changes. Cancer cannot grow in an alkaline body that is highly oxygenated. You want to eat an alkaline rich diet by eating many greens everyday. Plant protein will fight the growth of cancer. Buy a juicer and start eating as many raw fruits and vegetables as possible. Eat little to no meat or dairy products because the proteins in them will promotes cancer growth. You should stop eating sugars. Do not drink any soda at all. Replace the use of sugar with natural sweetener’s like raw honey.
*All tobacco use should be stopped at once. Cigarette smoking kills over 500,000 people each year alone and its a fact it causes cancer. So stopping the use of tobacco at once is very important. Why would you continue to use a product that causes cancer? This is the first lifestyle change you need to make.*
You will also want to get the patient’s Ph up as quick as you can. Cancer thrives in acidic environments so by raising the body’s Ph level it makes it hard for cancer cells to survive there. One of the most alkalizing foods to incorporate in the patients diets is chlorophyll. Remember: chlorophyll is the substance in plants that allows them to absorb light from the sun and convert that light into usable energy. By eating a diet high in chlorophyll (dark green veggies and super greens), we drink in liquid oxygen.
I encourage you to educate yourself about which foods are more alkaline forming. There are many acid-alkaline diet books and food charts available online that you can study. With a juicer take 1/3 apple, 1/3 carrot, 1/3 celery and make juice to drink everyday. This will help raise the Ph level in the body. Eating seeds from two apples everyday will give you a good daily dose of B17. B17 itself has had a good record of treating cancer. Many people who use cannabis oil to treat their cancers didn't change anything, and the oil still worked. If its a matter of life and death, changing your diet is an easy step to take to help cure your cancer. I always suggest doing so.
It is also beneficial to oxygenate the body. In 1931 Dr. Otto Warburg won his first Nobel Prize for proving cancer is caused by a lack of oxygen respiration in cells. He stated in an article titled The Prime Cause and Prevention of Cancer that "the cause of cancer is no longer a mystery, we know it occurs whenever any cell is denied 60% of its oxygen requirements."
So oxygenating the body is essential to help kill the cancer. You can lightly bounce on a 3ft. little trampoline for 20 minutes a day. This helps to oxygenate the body and quickly increases white blood cell counts. If you don't want to bounce on a trampoline you can walk outside 3-4 times per week without fatigue to increase oxygen to the body. Also Drink lots of non- chlorinated/non-fluoridated spring water every day. At least 1(one) gallon with ½ tsp. of Himalayan pink salt. This increases the electricity in the body that is needed to heal.


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

Testimonials:

"I like treating dogs because they have a fast metabolism. A dog will heal in no time I've seen dogs dying of terminal Cancer within a week cured. We had a lady in England, she had made the (Hemp) Oil and she had Rheumatoid Arthritis for 11 years in 9 weeks she was cured. We've had reports with people with both Types of DIABETES 1 and 2 and they said that it (Hemp Oil) had cured them, because it rejuvenates vital Organs."
Rick Simpson

"I just got out of the hospital after 5 days. I had to have a talk with my Dr about the SKY HIGH level of THC they found in my system. At first the Dr said there had to be a mistake. As there was no way a person could smoke that much Pot to have that much THC in their system. I told her, I did not...I used the Rick Simpson Oil and it is working for both my Thyroid problem and my Husbands Cancer. She was very suprised but interested. I gave her the Phoenixtears.ca website and we pulled it up on my laptop. She understood this has what has saved my terminal Husbands life so far and it's the only course of treatment we have chosen to use. I told her he is medically certified in another state to use this treatment and we have given this a lot of thought and she understood."
David Worrell

"My dog had bone cancer Refused all the treatments the Vet told me to do, even removing his shoulder and leg. I was told he had 2 weeks and was given a lot of pain meds. They made him so sick and he was seeing shit. 
Called a friend and got suckers made from the oil. I was giving it to him for pain and it worked great. He could not walk before. 
Well, a month later the doctor could not believe he was still here and did more x-rays and THE CANCER WAS GONE... If you would like I will go get the before and after x-rays and post them for you. It is real HEMP KILLS CANCER......" Tammy Ball Roberts

"RSO has made my psoriasis almost non-existent. I have been ingesting a maintenance dose for going on three years now and my skin is clear, my mind is clear and I have never been healthier." Erica Williams Freeman

"I used this oil 3 yrs ago to kill stage 4 prostate cancer. I used hormone therapy to start with, and then found out about RSO. It works. I personally know dozens of people who use it everyday for many ailments. It is huge help for cancer patients, but I think my most astounding revelation has been curing someones severe psoriasis that they had over 90% of their body. By ingesting 1/4 to 1/2 gram of the oil a day for 6 weeks, this person has literally cured themselves of a condition they had suffered from since a child. I could go one for hrs of the things I have seen this oil do. You will see, keep your mind open, and do as Rick instructs, you will not be sorry." Dan Johnson

"This oil saved my uncle Tom Gravelyn from stage 4 prostate cancer and it moved to 3 other spots, plus pneumonia. Doctors gave him three months to live. We made the oil thanks to you Rick and he's 100% cancer free two years now. Woo hoo. 
So we have proof it works, papers, all his tests and psa level, so hell yes, I drive that karma bus. God bless you Rick and you are 100% correct -- haters will need the oil one day." Sherri Zokoe

"I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis Disease. With the help of Rick Simpson Oil (a high concentrated form of cannabis) my numbers are finally down to where they are supposed to be. "Free the Weed" Check out my TSH levels and how they dropped using high-grade Simpson oil (60-63% THC 2% CBD @ an avearge of .25 grams of RSO once/day--by means of ingestion) and a low dose of Synthroid (50 MCG). The biggest improvement was when I upped the RSO right before my last TSH test. And the results looked great . The doctor thinks its the Synthroid, I think its the combination."

"It works for dog cancer too, I have seen it myself. Vet said the dog was going to die, the owner started giving he dog herb cooked in butter so he could die in peace, now a year later, 12 year old dog healthier than ever." 
-- That is true, Derrick Scott van Heerden. Dogs have faster metabolism and it is not uncommon to see their cancer disappear within weeks on the oil.

"Keep the faith. My first brain cancer patient was told to go home and decide who would raise her kids. Told her there was nothing more they could do.
1 month into oil treatment and the tumor had shrunk and she was out of bed.
The doctors had her come back in for more scans and could not believe their eyes. The tumor was almost gone. So they told her to keep on the oil treatment and to come back in a month. Well she went back and cancer was gone. They were floored.
PSA was normal and no sign of the cancer.
That was almost 2 yrs ago and she is still cancer free." Kaptain Kruzty


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

LYME DISEASE being cured:

updates.....Today is two weeks on the Cannabis oil.
Day one, no further constant pain. Has been a level 7 for near 20yrs...every joint/muscle, now is 4 or less with sporadic flares of a few minutes. Inflammation - GONE. Along with swelling I had a constant deep burning pain, like second degree burns without the blisters, in all the joints of my hands/wrists, feet/ankles, bright red too! - GONE!!!
Seems from day 1, when the continual pain dissipated, various nerve pains I've endured over the years began flaring up - like a scream- lasting only several minutes, started with the nerve going through my right eye, then right foot/ankle, then neck, etc...The muscles have been constantly tight/spastic with continual charley horses up spine/neck or crush ribs to near fracturing...now are just sore -and NO charley horses, been slowly working the muscles as they loosen up.
It has not affected the constant fatigue, but little by little, as it heals the rest. I have been able to do more, being less hindered by pain/spasms...but, still need to stop and rest from the fatigue.
I've not noticed a difference in cognitive dysfunction, yet. I no longer have the constant pressure/pain in my head...and have had a few flares in the areas that show on the MRI, so maybe it is finding/healing where the little aliens are hiding! There are lots of seemingly little things it has affected, but they are not little things...one of MY biggies is Organization, it affects everything! I hear you regain all the areas in your mind once the bacteria is killed...this is my biggest hope...to be able to THINK again...to have a functioning mind again!!!
I am sleeping much better. Twenty years of insomnia. Started out only being able to sleep 40min. at a time, for years, to 4 hours before treatment...now, am sleeping 8 hours...but, was not staying asleep the 8 hrs till now, seemed to work up to it...maybe it fixed that part of the brain, or at least still healing it.
Taking 1/2 Gm twice a day. It did not make me sleepy, except when I took a whole capsule, then was zoned more than sleepy...and painfree. I read to take dose up to painfree, but, Lyme reproduces in cycles, so want to have enough to cover 2 cycles. I feel the die-off at 1Gm, doing that once a week, Sunday. It was a strong Herx the first time, last night was medium, but of short duration...might be already lowering the bacterial load!!!
That's all I can think of to report, so far. I have been working on improving my nutrition, always. I had not been able to keep up an exercise of any sort, always flared symptoms terribly...now, have been going slowly, walking (without my cane!) more, slowly doing yoga stretches/poses...going to try rollarskating with grandbabies end of this week! Someone needs to teach them!
Besides my supplements and 1 asthma inhaler, this is the only medication I am taking. Doing raw garlic too, Biofilms. Been a nurse since 1980, just don't want you thinking I'm some random pothead. Still keeping it quiet. Blessings to you.
Today is 30 days on the Cannabis oil...truly amazing. I started taking one gram twice a day on Saturday, that is when the fatigue started lifting. Moved my bed out of my living room back to the bedroom!!! It has been in the living room for years. I did it alone, without pain, without the customary backlash of immobilizing fatigue that accompanied any exertion...not even sore muscles. My overall pain level is 2, maybe 3...only because I am still experiencing various areas of pain flashes, lasting seconds to a minute, mostly seems the nerves damaged throughout the last twenty years...some weird sensations in my head too, on occasion, so might be healing the stuff noted on the MRI.
Y'all don't really know how bad it was when I started this...I was barely functional. I could barely walk, even with my cane, was shopping for a wheelchair. The pain was constant at 7, higher if I tried to do anything. The fatigue was overwhelmingly oppressive. Today...I haven't used my cane in a month, went to town twice and did not need it...walking faster without any difficulty. I am sleeping 8 hours solid and feeling rested when wake, almost bouncing out of bed, lol. No more muscle spasms, wow. I am now just starting to notice some improvement in the cognitive dysfunction, is only slight but notable. I know it is working, I can feel it. I only have enough to last at 2GM/Day till the 22nd...I do not think that is going to be long enough for a CURE, so I will get more to continue with the progress...this bacteria has been drilling its way throughout my body/brain for 20yrs, might need a month or two of oil to get all the aliens and be able to tell the Lymies...CANNABIS OIL CURES LYME TOO!!!...don't own a scale, but my clothes tell me I lost another 20lbs!!! Even if for some reason I can't get the two more months of oil now...my health has improved enough, so far, that I am no longer feeling on the verge of death. Could even jump a bus and visit someone in a legal state, hehehe, I will get cured! For the Lymies wondering, I don't feel 'high'...I feel no pain, relaxed and better each day. I had a few Herxes when I first started one gram, the next two were mild, that was weeks ago...started one gram twice a day Saturday, no further herx, not even tired. It does not make you dopey and slurry like opiates. I have not had one bad effect...can't say that about any other Lyme treatment I've heard about.

"My Chiropractor, is hearing me about RSO now. Now that I'd lost 65 lb in 5 months with no exercise, stop shooting myself up with insulin, now have my pills at 1/2 the amount. Soon to drop those as well. His heart opened when I'd told him of Rick and his story. He asked for his other patients, the dear man that he is, I reminded him that I'd mentioned RSO to him, for him! lol He liked that, so ty ty ty keep it up, all of us!" -Dave Jensen

"You feed the oil to a cat, the same way a human would ...>EAT IT!
I cured my 14 yr old cat of a tumour in his mouth by feeding him Cannabis oil for a week and a half.....then POOF!...>GONE!
My vet said "Miracles do happen".
-Charlie Renaud

"I had hep c from the time I was in the Army in 73. Didn't know it for 35 years. Went through interferon for 6 months. Lost part of my liver and gallbladder. I've upped my oil usage and I'm really starting to feel a lot better. I've been smoking more oil over my cannabis and my digestive system has gotten a lot better. I've lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks and I finally am off the Vicodin for my arthritis ..."
Michelle Mercieca Erkenbeck

"Quit taking the pills if you can. My girlfriend just went through stage 3A lung cancer. I can say this oil is a magical thing. IT WORKS!!!! Her cancer is gone and she is doing maintenance doses now. Good luck with your mom. THE OIL WORKS ON LUNG CANCER!!! As crazy as it sounds, see if you can get her to vaporize also. Double Punch!!!!!" Jeff Galuszka
Diagnosed Hep C -2006. Clinical Trial. 1 of 1000 worldwide. Albuferon + Ribavirin - July 2007- Dec 2007.
Within a week of starting this chemical cocktail, I was in severe pain and on morphine, started losing weight, rashes, etc. By end of trial, I had lost 47 pounds and was in severe pain 24-7. I was forced to retire at 47 and fought my company for disability for two years and Canadian Government for four years. I was informed last year that the clinical trial drug was discontinued due to deaths and side effects.
Last Summer 2012 .... June, started having seizures, unable to swallow, loss of balance as well. Long story short, I ended up in a wheelchair. At this point I was sent for all the scans, X-rays and tests as neurologist figured MS??? MRI unremarkable......
Family doc said perhaps I was having mini strokes. Both sent me home to live with it as they would do no further tests! I fired them both.
A friend then turned me onto to Mr. Rick Simpson in August of last year and I began to hunt for indica bud. Dec 29th was the day I made my 60 grams and also that night I had my last seizure as next morning started on the Heavy Oil Program.
I have never slept so well since my chemo, I was lucky to get 1- 2
hrs.... Now 7-8. Unreal in itself. I take no prescription medication and was on every opiate, sleeping pill and antidepressants, all with bad side effects. It has also managed my pain better than anything else.
I am now done and search for next strain for my lifetime maintenance dose. My diagnoses from the Western docs I fired is as follows ... Hep C, Fibromayalgia, Raynauds, IBS, CFS, depression, extreme anxiety, MS ???
I am prescription drug free, no seizures and managing my pain.......
Try that with pills!
Stay Strong - Fight On
Roy Fransen"

More testimonials:
"RSO-ish substance saved a 40 lb dog's life -- an ethyl-extracted oil otherwise identical to RSO used to save my dog who had drunken the neighbour's anti-freeze. The vet said over the phone that she was finished, too late, and would not likely survive the 40-minute drive to be euthanised, and I was advised to make her comfortable.
My loyal companion was frothing at the mouth, had frequent seizures, was badly overheated, and throat so swollen she could barely breathe, lapsing in and out of consciousness. -- definitely dying, no question.
Trying to ease her passage from this world, I heated a 1/2 gram of oil into a tsp of butter and literally stuffed it down her throat with my finger, pushing an opening in her swollen throat. Within ten minutes, she was no longer mouth-frothing, her fever had broken, she was breathing normally, all convulsions and seizures had stopped.
She drank water eagerly, then laid down to sleep for 12 hours and awoke in seemingly perfect condition, running and playing within minutes of waking. I told my vet, and asked her to publish the event in a case study, and she refused, claiming that cannabis is toxic to dogs!" Alan Gordon


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

"We recieved a puppy that had gotten trampled by a very large human. She is a toy chihuahua, she had a four by four inch welt that covered her entire bottom half. She got really bad and started to grow cold, so I decided that trying the tears couldn't hurt her too much.
When i first dosed her, she was barely able to move her head. I am however extremely happy to tell you that after a week of tears three times a day, she is a happy, healthy and yippy lil butthead. Thanks Rick and JB for exposing us to the truth. My wife and i believe the tears saved her." Joshua Lamoreaux

Yes, I cured my cat of cancer in June, when the vet said to put him down. Just fed him the Oil, and within 10 days the fatal tumour was gone! The vet said it was a miracle!" Charlie Renaud

"My Psoriasis disappeared after I started eating the oil...Just using the oil topically was not helping mine that much- didn't disappear completely until i started using it orally.
It has not returned yet. I am on a maintenance dose now, so I HOPE that is enough to keep the psoriasis away.
I haven't had any signs of it in almost 4 months.
The doctors told me it would never go away completely, and that the only time it would 'clear up' was when I was really sick and my immune system had other things to fight.
Well... I don't feel sick, and the crap is GONE!"
Lindsay Bunn Rogers

"My 4 year old always had constipation problem.....i applied coconut oil /RSO on his belly before bed and he has been going to the bathroom every day (usually he would go every 4-5 days).
That is just amazing and this little guy is so much more happier now and mama too!!! Thanks Rick and JB, I am a full believer!"
- Estelle Richard

"I know what your going through Billie, I myself have just cured myself of liver cancer, I was told 4 year ago to get my affairs in order I had a 5% chance of making it through 2 years.
They started me on a treatment program of radiation and chemotherapy, the treatment was awful it was stripping the life out of me. My wife found Rick Simpson's cannabis oil cure on Youtube, so away we went even though in Australia it's illegal.
We made oil from flowering heads and I started consuming 5ml a day as well as vaporizing and cooking it in food, 8 weeks later I was totally clear of any cancer and the cannabis helped me cope with the side affects of modern medicine." Craig Goodwin
"This CT scan was done 14 days after a 2-3 cm tumor was observed, via scope, in my bladder.
In only 14 days, using only essential cannabis oil, no tumor is observed in the bladder.
Cannabis only .. 14 days .. gone.
Lawmakers please understand this. Don't take away my medicine.
This isn't just another way to get drunk. This medicine saves my life." - Gersh Avery
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/522528_10150702441566476_2043187492_n.jpg

"Today is day 3 for a treatment on my dog with RSO (Rick Simpson Oil) which is a cannabis concentrate for medicinal treatment for many serious ailments.
She is 13 years old and about 7 months ago, she got something that caused her extreme snottiness, major mucas and some days she was lethargic. Looked it up online, said "kennel cough or canine cold" so I had some antibiotics here and started her on a course. Didn't help at all, so we took her to the vet.
Of course, they wanted to do blood work, xrays and mucas screening. Approximately 500 in vet bills, I declined so we started her on a broad antibiotic which also didn't touch it in a month. Took her back in and got two more stronger antibiotics, went a month on them religiously. Didn't touch it either!
So then the vet tried a fungicide medication... STILL DIDN'T TOUCH HER SICKNESS!! It's hard to determine what is justified in spending on a 13 year old dog...
So I stopped all medication about a month ago to let her body recoup and started her on RSO just 3 days ago, a total of 6 treatments and she is a totally new dog!
No snot, no coughing, she's got the munchies and in general we've seen a REMARKABLE improvement. Unbelievable really. From my personal experience, I can attest that this is some awesome surreal medication. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!" Survival Canine
"My niece Sherri and her man herb introduced to me this Simpson oil, which i have been taking. My doctor told me there was no cure for my cancer. When i started 8 months ago with the findings of my cancer, my psa count was at 2.3 and now get ready for this, it is now at 0.1. Thank you Sherri and herb for saving my life i love you both so much." (when he started, his PSA count was 3..

"My niece Sherri and her man herb introduced to me this Simpson oil, which i have been taking. My doctor told me there was no cure for my cancer. When i started 8 months ago with the findings of my cancer, my psa count was at 2.3 and now get ready for this, it is now at 0.1. Thank you Sherri and herb for saving my life i love you both so much." (when he started, his PSA was 3..

"Good news. Dad's liver enzymes are normal and he's had HEP C for over 10 years. He's been taking the RSO for 2.5 months, the Dr didn't say the HEP C is gone but his liver enzymes are normal, which is an improvement!
And dad has been a hard core drinker with Hep C the last 1-2 decades, his liver was shot and now its healed!" Roger Robinson


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

*Hemp is amazing over 50,000 uses and extremely helpful to our environment!
*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwBs_ihArc1naHtYWw5D3eQP313h2TNUF


Read: jackherer.com/emperor-3/

^ Jack Herer's book "The Emperor wears no clothes" ^

HEMP
#1 FOOD EXTREMELY NUTRITIOUS
Contains all 20 Essential amino acids(Complete protein) and lots of omega fatty acids 3,6,9.(Perfect ratio of EFA's)

*HEMP REPAIRS DAMAGED DNA*

* The two primary proteins found in hemp seeds -- Edestin and Albumin -- can assist the body in repairing damaged DNA that it is otherwise incapable of fixing on its own. Edestin protein, which is only found in hemp seeds, has a makeup similar to blood plasma and has been shown to promote a healthy immune system as well as eliminate stress. Its counterpart, Albumin protein, assists in maintaining the strength of tissues that hold the body together.*

#1 FUEL BIODIESEL 100% ECO FRIENDLY, NO POLLUTION

Farming 6% of continental U.S. acreage with biomass crops would provide ALL OF AMERICA'S ENERGY NEEDS!!!

#1 HOUSES "Hempcrete" breatheable walls, Fireproof, constant temperature no heating/cooling needed/ no mold, no dryrot, no termites & LASTS 100'S OF YEARS & carbon negative footprint & CAN WITHSTAND NATURAL DISASTERS

#1 FIBER CLOTHES LAST 100 YEARS OR MORE!

#1 PAPER Hemp crops produce nearly 4 times as much raw fiber than equivalent tree plantations! Hemp paper is finer, stronger & lasts longer than wood-based papers. Bank notes & archival papers are made from hemp paper.

#1 MEDICINE HEMP CONTAINS ALL ESSENTIAL AMINO ACIDS AND OMEGA FATTY ACIDS & CANNABIS OIL CURES ALMOST ALL HEALTH ISSUES INCLUDING CANCER!

#1 PLASTIC 50% LIGHTER and 10x STRONGER THAN STEEL

OVER 50,000 USES!!!

-HEMP ALONE CAN SAVE THE WORLD!
-HEMP CAN END WORLD HUNGER,
-RESTORE HEALTH,
-BUILD AMAZING HOUSES
-DECREASE CARBON FOOTPRINT TREMENDOUSLY,
-RESTORE FARM LAND
-RESTORE AIR QUALITY
-DETOXIFY THE PLANET

1916 Dept of Agriculture Bulletin Number 404: to get 25 tons of of paper grade pulp/hurds in 1 year you would need 10,000 acres for hemp vs. 40,500 acres of wood
Feb. 1938 Popular mechanics runs article called "Billion Dollar Crop" tells why HEMP IS BETTER THAN ALL OTHER ORGANIC MATTER
Hemp based plastic was used in the first plastic car in 1941, developed by Henry Ford which was touted as 50% LIGHTER and 10x STRONGER THAN STEEL. Google, "Popular mechanics december 1941".


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 25, 2017)

That was a lot to read, and I read every last line....hahaha, yeah, sure I did.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

and my post was removed? wtf kind of shit was that? fuckin feebs

uses naptha to extract. not sure how to guarantee all solvent is removed but, always wondered if the naptha residue may have some action that cannabis oil is credited for.

so many cannabis oil hopefulls have died from their cancer I suspect there is more to this than swallowing any old cannabis oil.
maybe someday stigma is removed and labs can really take this to the next step. I heard a cannabis doctor say
"cannabis cures cancer like bread mold cures infection" and think there is much work to be done to be able to honestly say cannabis cures cancer.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you know what ingesting boat loads of semen cures? 









Craving to ingest boat loads of semen!


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

what size boat are we talking?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 25, 2017)

Titanic


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 25, 2017)

Penis


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

What utter bullshit. Cancer is not homogeneous. Further telling people to eschew traditional western treatment for unproven hyperbole is reprehensible. Cannabis has a place in medical treatment and there are areas that are quite promising but to counsel someone to eschew surgical removal of a Grade IV Astrocytoma is tantamount to recommending suicide.


----------



## Fractured but whole (Nov 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What utter bullshit. Cancer is not homogeneous. Further telling people to eschew traditional western treatment for unproven hyperbole is reprehensible. Cannabis has a place in medical treatment and there are areas that are promising but to counsel someone to not surgically remove a Grade IV Astrocytoma is tantamount to recommending suicide.


But, why can't i smoke cigs my whole life, then just take some RO and be all good again?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2017)

"Naphtha" is an imprecise term. In the USA it refers to kerosene fractions that boil higher than 200 degrees Celsius. There is no way to remove those from an extract without also burning off the useful components. 

In Europe and elsewhere "naphtha" generally means the lighter fractions, pentanes and hexanes, that are better but not ideal extractants for Cannabis. But for Rick to recommend "naphtha" is criminal.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

@RC7 Your last post was 8/28/2012 and you surfaced Wednesday, where were you in the interim?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @RC7 Your last post was 8/28/2012 and you surfaced Wednesday, where were you in the interim?


Swimming in a sea of Franzia?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "*Naphtha" is an imprecise term.* In the USA it refers to kerosene fractions that boil higher than 200 degrees Celsius. There is no way to remove those from an extract without also burning off the useful components.
> 
> In Europe and elsewhere "naphtha" generally means the lighter fractions, pentanes and hexanes, that are better but not ideal extractants for Cannabis. But for Rick to recommend "naphtha" is criminal.


Yep, paint thinner is considered to be a "naphtha", so is crude oil in some industries. It demonstrates intellectual laziness and disregard of precision and repeatability to use the term


----------



## haight (Nov 25, 2017)

That cure won't work without a lipid. Best to boil a rattlesnake and skim off the oil as it rises to the surface. This then therefore can be added to the solution. The resulting concoction can then be sold along with Carter's little liver pills to cure most anything.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey, remember when people thought that radium cured everything?

 

Now we know it doesn’t.

It’s dangerous to tout something as a cure all with anecdotal evidence only.


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "Naphtha" is an imprecise term. In the USA it refers to kerosene fractions that boil higher than 200 degrees Celsius. There is no way to remove those from an extract without also burning off the useful components.
> 
> In Europe and elsewhere "naphtha" generally means the lighter fractions, pentanes and hexanes, that are better but not ideal extractants for Cannabis. But for Rick to recommend "naphtha" is criminal.


I personally recommend using isopropyl alcohol or 99% alcohol but using the proper solvents can also be safe.

RICK SIMPSON OIL SOLVENTS 101
"It should be light aliphatic Naphtha (Petroleum Ether in US, 1520 Naphtha, VM&P Naphtha, check MSDS if it's pure light Naphtha NO additives) Shellite in Australia, (technical) Benzine in Europe (NOT benzene). Boiling point around 80°C. Smear in Petri dish or dip a finger and if it evaporates within 30 seconds and leaves no oily residue usage should be okay. Currently with many suppliers I can't tell you which one is best or what we'd recommend so we only provide general instructions. If possible CAS number 64742-49-0 pure with no additives most refineries produce it. 2nd option: 99% or 99.99% Isopropyl alcohol or the very expensive 99% food-grade alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol and food-grade alcohol aren't as effective as Naphtha and strip more plant materials and chlorophyll in the oil making it LESS potent and tasteful that is why we recommend using Naphtha always when possible/available."


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

Try reading the information and watching the video links posted guys and you will see its not bullshit. There are many testimonials and the science is all there.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Nov 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @RC7 Your last post was 8/28/2012 and you surfaced Wednesday, where were you in the interim?


Curing cancer and stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> Try reading the information and watching the video links posted guys and you will see its not bullshit. There are many testimonials and the science is all there.


That is not scientific literature. It is mere anecdotal evidence which does not rise to the level of scientific proof. If you wish to make this case you need to go to graduate school in science and get back to me with actual proof. Until then proffering anecdote as scientific proof demonstrates your inability to recognize your own ignorance in the subject.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> I personally recommend using isopropyl alcohol or 99% alcohol but using the proper solvents can also be safe.
> 
> RICK SIMPSON OIL SOLVENTS 101
> "It should be light aliphatic Naphtha (Petroleum Ether in US, 1520 Naphtha, VM&P Naphtha, check MSDS if it's pure light Naphtha NO additives) Shellite in Australia, (technical) Benzine in Europe (NOT benzene). Boiling point around 80°C. Smear in Petri dish or dip a finger and if it evaporates within 30 seconds and leaves no oily residue usage should be okay. Currently with many suppliers I can't tell you which one is best or what we'd recommend so we only provide general instructions. If possible CAS number 64742-49-0 pure with no additives most refineries produce it. 2nd option: 99% or 99.99% Isopropyl alcohol or the very expensive 99% food-grade alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol and food-grade alcohol aren't as effective as Naphtha and strip more plant materials and chlorophyll in the oil making it LESS potent and tasteful that is why we recommend using Naphtha always when possible/available."


 I personally recommend not proselytizing something about which you have now shown you know nothing.

VM&P naphtha is a mix of higher-boiling n-, iso- and cycloalkanes (aka naphthenes) with an unacceptable boiling range. As @Singlemalt pointed out; your use of an imprecise term parading as technical ... exposes you as a poseur.

I will not even begin to discuss your choice of alcohols as extraction media. I have no inclination to cast my professionally-verified pearls before yet another opinionated and stubborn swine.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That is not scientific literature. It is mere anecdotal evidence which does not rise to the level of scientific proof. If you wish to make this case you need to go to graduate school in science and get back to me with actual proof. Until then proffering anecdote as scientific proof demonstrates your inability to recognize your own ignorance in the subject.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2017)

But, but there's YT vids! They can't post a vid to YT that isn't true, can they???


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> I personally recommend using isopropyl alcohol or 99% alcohol but using the proper solvents can also be safe.
> 
> RICK SIMPSON OIL SOLVENTS 101
> "It should be light aliphatic Naphtha (Petroleum Ether in US, 1520 Naphtha, VM&P Naphtha, check MSDS if it's pure light Naphtha NO additives) Shellite in Australia, (technical) Benzine in Europe (NOT benzene). Boiling point around 80°C. Smear in Petri dish or dip a finger and if it evaporates within 30 seconds and leaves no oily residue usage should be okay. Currently with many suppliers I can't tell you which one is best or what we'd recommend so we only provide general instructions. If possible CAS number 64742-49-0 pure with no additives most refineries produce it. 2nd option: 99% or 99.99% Isopropyl alcohol or the very expensive 99% food-grade alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol and food-grade alcohol aren't as effective as Naphtha and strip more plant materials and chlorophyll in the oil making it LESS potent and tasteful that is why we recommend using Naphtha always when possible/available."



Scientific Fact?

"Dip a finger in it....watch your stop watch for 30 seconds, if it evaporates...should be good enough"(but, to cure cancer?)

please explain first why you reported my first post?
Please explain secondly how a dying cancer patient can remove all of this naptha solvent?

sounds like the recipe for the Dispensary Diarrhea Syndrome


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Scientific Fact?
> 
> "Dip a finger in it....watch your stop watch for 30 seconds, if it evaporates...should be good enough"(but, to cure cancer?)
> 
> ...


I didn't report your post. Again using alcohol as a solvent produces a very safe and effective oil.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4048254



If those buildings would have taken cannabis oil they would cured themselves of those nasty terrorist attacks...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4048254


LOL I bet I can extrapolate the shape of the earth it lives on too!


----------



## RC7 (Nov 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I personally recommend not proselytizing something about which you have now shown you know nothing.
> 
> VM&P naphtha is a mix of higher-boiling n-, iso- and cycloalkanes (aka naphthenes) with an unacceptable boiling range. As @Singlemalt pointed out; your use of an imprecise term parading as technical ... exposes you as a poseur.
> 
> I will not even begin to discuss your choice of alcohols as extraction media. I have no inclination to cast my professionally-verified pearls before yet another opinionated and stubborn swine.


Using alcohol as a solvent produces a very safe and effective oil. I don't recommend naphtha as stated and most of the videos show alcohol being used. Thanks for the derogatory comment, you don't offend me lol. You clearly have no knowledge on the healing power of cannabis oil like the rest in this thread. Great job representing the cannabis community.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> I didn't report your post. Again using alcohol as a solvent produces a very safe and effective oil.


fair enough, can you explain how a dying cancer patient can be assured there is no solvent remaining in his rice cooker/naptha/alcohol oil cure before ingesting it ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> Using alcohol as a solvent produces a very safe and effective oil. I don't recommend naphtha as stated and most of the videos show alcohol being used. Thanks for the derogatory comment, you don't offend me lol. You clearly have no knowledge on the healing power of cannabis oil like the rest in this thread. Great job representing the cannabis community.


Dude, it's over. After Barnbuster posted your 9/11 quote, no one here is going to take you seriously. I hope you enjoyed your time in TNT, and I hope is was as good for you as it was for us...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> Using alcohol as a solvent produces a very safe and effective oil. ....snip.....


Prove it and while you are at it define your domain for safe and effective. Please do this based upon peer reviewed and replicated scientific studies.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm still here 7 years after recurrent stage 4 colon cancer that metastasized to my liver and outside my colon as well..

YERP.....Its all dead. Has been for quite a few years.
I still eat this stuff daily and eat well too.

keep on eatin all! this shit is a cancer killer. NOT CURE!
Don't stop at a gram a day..keep on goin! Its easy once yer at a gram a day..Just don't green out on your way up or ya may not wanna keep doin it...Take it slow.. 


ps...I started makin my meds with white gas,,,, Naphtha 
I just started pressin it out instead!


----------



## gb123 (Nov 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> fair enough, can you explain how a dying cancer patient can be assured there is no solvent remaining in his rice cooker/naptha/alcohol oil cure before ingesting it ?


the thing is..we used to freak out at the thought of dirty oil..but we smoked hash from the other side of the world and BIT chunks off with our mouth, with out a second thought...
you get more cleaning solvent off the table of MacDonald's than you would off or out of oil made at home.. way less actually. I wouldn't buy it from anyone though


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 25, 2017)

Rick Simpson, I believe has since changed naptha in his recipe. 
Those trying this at home, use 96% alcohol instead. 99% strips too much plant matter out and this is what makes it black. 
The stuff cannabineer makes is the best. He doesnt get any plant matter. But hes a genius you cant fuck with it


----------



## gb123 (Nov 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> and my post was removed? wtf kind of shit was that? fuckin feebs
> 
> uses naptha to extract. not sure how to guarantee all solvent is removed but, always wondered if the naptha residue may have some action that cannabis oil is credited for.
> 
> ...


cures Nope uhuh.

..but it surely KILLS THAT SHIT EH!!


----------



## gb123 (Nov 25, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Rick Simpson, I believe has since changed naptha in his recipe.
> Those trying this at home, use 96% alcohol instead. 99% strips too much plant matter out and this is what makes it black.
> The stuff cannabineer makes is the best. He doesnt get any plant matter. But hes a genius you cant fuck with it


washed with 99% for 3 mins frozen gives a golden medication  and 80% of the meds off the plant!

only doin it warm makes it green!


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Nov 25, 2017)

Tommy Chong’s prostate cancer went in remission from anally inserting cannabis oil. Cannabis oil does kill cancer. There’s a reason why the US government patented cannabinoids.

https://www.google.ca/patents/US6630507


----------



## dagwood45431 (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> You clearly have no knowledge on the healing power of cannabis oil like the rest in this thread.


LOL.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 25, 2017)

Canadian Farmer said:


> anally inserting


Tell me more


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

but so many of rick simpsons patience have succumbed to the disease and died. many people die using cannabis to treat their cannabis. many live for sure too. what might be the differences I proposed? 
i also know prayer to have been noted to cure cancer in many during history and present. did the cannabis users use prayer at the same time? only some of them? we need answers.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

Canadian Farmer said:


> Tommy Chong’s prostate cancer went in remission from anally inserting cannabis oil. Cannabis oil does kill cancer. There’s a reason why the US government patented cannabinoids.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/patents/US6630507


yes, in fact it did, and we cant ignore that Chong’s naturopath also included several supplements _including_ hemp oil to coincide with his daily cannabis intakebut + he used mental training meditation/prayer and didnt stop and still it returned two times so far. 

by 2015 he was diagnosed with stage one colorectal cancer. He decided to take a more aggressive approach, opting for surgery, chemotherapy and radiation…and marijuana.
I'm thinking there is more to this cancer remission than cannabis oil curing cancer perhaps. I hope its unleashed soon, its only been ten thousand years or so studying it, should happen any day now...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2017)

RC7 said:


> Using alcohol as a solvent produces a very safe and effective oil. I don't recommend naphtha as stated and most of the videos show alcohol being used. Thanks for the derogatory comment, you don't offend me lol. You clearly have no knowledge on the healing power of cannabis oil like the rest in this thread. Great job representing the cannabis community.


If we must discuss representing the cannabis community, you call the kettle black. Your belief that cannabis is a wonder drug that can displace the Western pharmacopoeia marks you as an uncritical thinker on a mission. We have a word for one such and it is _zealot_. I am displeased to share an activity with the self-important yet ill-informed weed-warrior gnomes who perpetuate the idea that pot makes one stupid.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

gb123 said:


> I'm still here 7 years after recurrent stage 4 colon cancer that metastasized to my liver and outside my colon as well..
> 
> YERP.....Its all dead. Has been for quite a few years.
> I still eat this stuff daily and eat well too.
> ...


I know of a person who contracted breast cancer while taking 2 grams/day of extremely clean edible. Anecdotal stories prove nothing. Correlation is not causation and that is why well designed scientific studies are necessary to prove correlation. So we can define the domain of the medical efficacy of cannabinoids.

Right now it's pure speculation and hopeful optimism.


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Nov 25, 2017)

A good read for anyone interested on knowing how cannabinoids interact with cancer cells.

https://www.projectcbd.org/cancer


----------



## gb123 (Nov 25, 2017)

Unless you've done it,,,
what you have to say is worthless...anecdotally or not..

take it for what it is or not...its all up to you..
most roll over.............put out their hands ..........and expect our chemo and radiation to do it ...........and die a quick death.

others don't..

its a choice! 

same shit killed my old man in three months time!  I could go on and on and on..
but the ones who are smart listen..
and the sheep feed until theyre dead! 



curious2garden said:


> I know of a person who contracted breast cancer while taking 2 grams/day of extremely clean edible. Anecdotal stories prove nothing. Correlation is not causation and that is why well designed scientific studies are necessary to prove correlation. So we can define the domain of the medical efficacy of cannabinoids.
> 
> Right now it's pure speculation and hopeful optimism.


I know a person who knew a person who knew another who saved the world.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

gb123 said:


> Unless you've done it,,,
> what you have to say is worthless...anecdotally or not..
> 
> take it for what it is or not...its all up to you..
> ...


A pejorative, non-sensical, ad hominem, attack only illustrates your inability to discourse intelligently upon the subject. I'm out.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> A pejorative, non-sensical, ad hominem, attack only illustrates your inability to discourse intelligently upon the subject. I'm out.


don't take it the wrong way! 
why are you here yappin about this again?
Oh that's right..YOu know because you had cancer and did the therapy for it and are still here to say!?!?!

I did. I can..

How bout you?





lol find another issue to troll girls and boyeees..


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yes, in fact it did, and we cant ignore that Chong’s naturopath also included several supplements _including_ hemp oil to coincide with his daily cannabis intakebut + he used mental training meditation/prayer and didnt stop and still it returned two times so far.
> 
> by 2015 he was diagnosed with stage one colorectal cancer. He decided to take a more aggressive approach, opting for surgery, chemotherapy and radiation…and marijuana.
> I'm thinking there is more to this cancer remission than cannabis oil curing cancer perhaps. I hope its unleashed soon, its only been ten thousand years or so studying it, should happen any day now...


using the word CURE is what puts the whole deal right out to left field!
Yes THC and CBD and other cannaniboids kill cancer cells.






but as for curing cancer? That's a whole other ball game! There is way more to this deal than just eating oil. You have to change your eating habits and the ways that got you here in the first place too.

Seen enough people die to cancer to KNOW to try anything else...other than chemo and radiation..only make people rich off your demise. Your toast anyway the way they see it. Just a work project after all.

If you look around and talk to the right people..You learn quite a lot.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> don't take it the wrong way!
> why are you here yappin about this again? ~snip~


Thank you for confirming that you think polite, informed discourse is "the wrong way". And for confirming that you are a troll.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> don't take it the wrong way!
> why are you here yappin about this again?
> Oh that's right..YOu know because you had cancer and did the therapy for it and are still here to say!?!?!
> 
> ...


I know because I went to medical school and actually learned how to properly vet scientific studies unlike you who are limited to throwing childish insults and do not understand the need for doing research. I can also give an anecdotal account of my own. It also means exactly nothing as do your specious assumptions.

I worked with a Ph.D. Organic chemist (who is also on this site), to produce extract and I was taking 2 grams/day of that extract for neuropathic pain. During that time I developed Basal Cell carcinoma and applied it topically. It did nothing.
Quod Erat Demonstrandum

Now you are dismissed, go play on the freeway and relieve the gene pool of another Darwin Award candidate.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> using the word CURE is what puts the whole deal right out to left field!
> Yes THC and CBD and other cannaniboids kill cancer cells.
> 
> 
> ...



Chemo cured my mother of untreatable lymph node cancer after they gave her 2 months to live. 

I realize there are other factors but she was dead without the chemo. 

Marijuana is more of a preventative cancer medicine.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 26, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Rick Simpson, I believe has since changed naptha in his recipe.
> Those trying this at home, use 96% alcohol instead. 99% strips too much plant matter out and this is what makes it black.
> The stuff cannabineer makes is the best. He doesnt get any plant matter. But hes a genius you cant fuck with it


are you saying pure alcohol extracts more plant material than impure alcohol with water added?


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Chemo cured my mother of untreatable lymph node cancer after they gave her 2 months to live.
> 
> I realize there are other factors but she was dead without the chemo.
> 
> Marijuana is more of a preventative cancer medicine.


some might say your mother didnt have cancer ...just being like the others here is all


hows it feel ..


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I know because I went to medical school and actually learned how to properly vet scientific studies unlike you who are limited to throwing childish insults and do not understand the need for doing research. I can also give an anecdotal account of my own. It also means exactly nothing as do your specious assumptions.
> 
> I worked with a Ph.D. Organic chemist (who is also on this site), to produce extract and I was taking 2 grams/day of that extract for neuropathic pain. During that time I developed Basal Cell carcinoma and applied it topically. It did nothing.
> Quod Erat Demonstrandum
> ...


yes well we all can learn a thing or two,,,
just like I taught my GP and his wife who is one as well....who would never think this is possible.
so join the club. Time to learn a new trade ..

cheers so sure ears! 

ps Try another strain!

I have a video showing basal cell going away off of my face (in five weeks time)and is what convinced my GP to sign my papers. after all  
Thanks for bringin that one up!


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

Heres some annicdotal info for the ones who care.,

before... same cancer Gordie had ....





almost 5 years later... and she still looks friggin awesome! 





more for the ones who need to know..


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

One smart chick she is.. We need more like her


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> some might say your mother didnt have cancer ...just being like the others here is all
> 
> 
> hows it feel ..



Why would I care what others say if it's incorrect. I might chime in with the right answer if I have one.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Why would I care what others say if it's incorrect. I might chime in with the right answer if I have one.


x 1000
or not..... 
yet the doc made hand and fist regardless...weather she made it or not...


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> Heres some annicdotal info for the ones who care.,
> 
> before... same cancer Gordie had ....
> 
> ...


Here are all the vitamins ajwain seeds, Chitrak capsules, pippli but the technical names is piper Longum, triphala, and guggulu. The tinctures are Ruta 4 drops alternating with calc-p 4 drops every ten mins for an hour. And take the croc LM1 4 drops one time a day!! 
Also had brain surgery. Not sure if cannabis is curing anything here but if it makes her feel better for one more day then thats cure enough for me and mine.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Here are all the vitamins ajwain seeds, Chitrak capsules, pippli but the technical names is piper Longum, triphala, and guggulu. The tinctures are Ruta 4 drops alternating with calc-p 4 drops every ten mins for an hour. And take the croc LM1 4 drops one time a day!!
> Also had brain surgery. Not sure if cannabis is curing anything here but if it makes her feel better for one more day then thats cure enough for me and mine.


watch all her videos from start to finnnish.
see how her fight has been.
times off meds..getting sick..and right back on the band wagon to get better each time.
We can all fall off our paths when things are going fast. How quick we are reminded when we do...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> x 1000
> or not.....
> yet the doc made hand and fist regardless...weather she made it or not...



Well I'm not a fan of our health care system or even arguing that they will do procedures just for the money. And often. But I come from a family of doctors, teachers and scientists and there are many fantastic things medicine has done for many people. 

And I am one of the people seriously hurt by doctors.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well I'm not a fan of our health care system or even arguing that they will do procedures just for the money. And often. But I come from a family of doctors, teachers and scientists and there are many fantastic things medicine has done for many people.
> 
> And I am one of the people seriously hurt by doctors.


There is ALWAYS HOPE! 

I was hurt by "make work" type projects. 
VERY lucky to still be here, thanks to saying NO! after saying YES, one to many times!  Can't blame them. No one like to see work walk away! and all they have is chemo and radiation to offer and you came to them for help after all! 

ask your relatives how many would take chemo!?!? and see what kind of answer s ya get? lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> There is ALWAYS HOPE!
> 
> I was hurt by "make work" type projects.
> VERY lucky to still be here, thanks to saying NO! after saying YES, one to many times!  Can't blame them. No one like to see work walk away! and all they have is chemo and radiation to offer and you came to them for help after all!
> ...



I just told you why all of my relatives would try chemo. It works. But it works in conjunction with all kinds of pharmaceutical medicine they have developed to help battle very specific cancers. 

Many survive many different cancers today with Medical treatment. They have gotten quite good at it.

My brother survived testicular and he is a straight edge and a doctor. And mom never used pot but once in the 70's. 

Again. I have been hurt personally by doctors and medical care. I am still stating the truth.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I just told you why all of my relatives would try chemo. It works. But it works in conjunction with all kinds of pharmaceutical medicine they have developed to help battle very specific cancers.
> 
> Many survive many different cancers today with Medical treatment. They have gotten quite good at it.
> 
> ...


99% of the time chemo does not work! no way around that FACT!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 26, 2017)

gb123 said:


> 99% of the time chemo does not work! no way around that FACT!


Got proof of that?

And it is not a stand alone treatment.


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Nov 27, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Got proof of that?
> 
> And it is not a stand alone treatment.


Google “*The Contribution of Cytotoxic Chemotherapy to 5-year Survival in Adult Malignancies”

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15630849
*


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 27, 2017)

Canadian Farmer said:


> Google “*The Contribution of Cytotoxic Chemotherapy to 5-year Survival in Adult Malignancies”
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15630849*



Well I did some reading after I read the link and learned some things. One thing is there is quite a difference of opinion out there on why to implement chemo and how effective it actually is. 

And also why patients think it's effective even if it isn't for their kind of cancer. 

The link above is old. It's from 2004. It also groups in all of the cancers that are not usually affected by chemo. And it is testing the contribution percentage not the percentage of cases it worked on. 

In other words with the worst most advanced cancers chemo only contributed to 2% of the survivors. And that is over 5 years so from 2001 Medical practices not 2017. 


And there is still 2% that live not 1% as argued above.

Certain kinds of cancers like leukemia and breast cancer have a far higher percentage of success. 

I even came across a 60% statistic of success with cancer patients but the success is from multiple treatments and usually surgery. 

The only thing the linked article proves is the that things like stage 4 lung cancer is usually unaffected by chemo therapy. Not all cancers are.


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Nov 27, 2017)

The study is only 14 years old and was conducted over a 14 year span. Chemotherapy success rate hasn’t achieved leaps and bounds since then. This graph better demonstrates the statistics of study.






https://www.chrisbeatcancer.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/contribution-of-chemotherapy-to-5-year-survival.pdf


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 27, 2017)

Canadian Farmer said:


> The study is only 14 years old and was conducted over a 14 year span. Chemotherapy success rate hasn’t achieved leaps and bounds since then. This graph better demonstrates the statistics of study.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. But in 14 more years they have learned much more and can identify and treat many different cancers. They utilize chemo to shrink tumors for surgery and many other multi method treatments. 

The test only shows the effect of chemo itself and includes cancers that are largely unaffected. 

And I only originally asked for proof of 99% straight doesn't work. It's actually 2% and only in an old study that is not specific enough to make that claim. Will will a dying person want to try for 2 in 100 chance of beating a fatal disease? A parent sure might. 

If it was a breast cancer study alone the percentage would be very high in comparison. 

It's easy to manipulate numbers to agree with an argument. I have negotiated a lot of deals with over 25 years in sales management as a career and 35 as a "recreational plant procurer". 


If we are drifting into an unnecessary health care being done on people and their insurance charged for all of it that is quite a different discussion. 

But I think such may be the case for the reason of this discussion. Mrs. MMG's dad is dying of very advanced cancer and is dealing with that issue right now.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm thinking one could carry the bulk of cancerous tumors around in a knapsack without a biopsy for more than five years and no infectious hospitals, pokes, radiation, chemo, empty wallets or tears. 
a painless dollar store helium ballon exit , if the growth gets too heavy, too obstructive or too painful.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

Canadian Farmer said:


> Tommy Chong’s prostate cancer went in remission from anally inserting cannabis oil. Cannabis oil does kill cancer. There’s a reason why the US government patented cannabinoids.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/patents/US6630507


 1)prostate cancer being treated anally with cannabis oil
2) colorectal cancer ensues
(after rectally inserting cannabis oil)

could this be relative, maybe why he stopped putting cannabis oil in his rectum too?
I cant find any info of his concerning this yet


----------



## haight (Nov 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I know of a person who contracted breast cancer while taking 2 grams/day of extremely clean edible. Anecdotal stories prove nothing. Correlation is not causation and that is why well designed scientific studies are necessary to prove correlation. So we can define the domain of the medical efficacy of cannabinoids.
> 
> Right now it's pure speculation and hopeful optimism.


Scientifically labeled as- extrapolation


----------



## haight (Nov 28, 2017)

As everybody knows- figures don't lie. Of course lot of liars figure.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 28, 2017)

haight said:


> As everybody knows- figures don't lie. Of course lot of liars figure.


specially when green is involved!


----------



## RC7 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## gb123 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 5, 2018)

RC7 said:


> "We recieved a puppy that had gotten trampled by a very large human. She is a toy chihuahua, she had a four by four inch welt that covered her entire bottom half. She got really bad and started to grow cold, so I decided that trying the tears couldn't hurt her too much.
> When i first dosed her, she was barely able to move her head. I am however extremely happy to tell you that after a week of tears three times a day, she is a happy, healthy and yippy lil butthead. Thanks Rick and JB for exposing us to the truth. My wife and i believe the tears saved her." Joshua Lamoreaux
> 
> Yes, I cured my cat of cancer in June, when the vet said to put him down. Just fed him the Oil, and within 10 days the fatal tumour was gone! The vet said it was a miracle!" Charlie Renaud
> ...


 
Cancer and other illnesses could be a cbd deficiency


----------



## gb123 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 9, 2018)

gb123 said:


>


Such an awesome documentary! Thanks for sharing


----------



## peabody2018 (Jan 9, 2018)

Cannabis doesn't cure cancer. It is used to treat the symptoms. Print something people want to believe and they'll fall for it.


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 9, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Cannabis doesn't cure cancer. It is used to treat the symptoms. Print something people want to believe and they'll fall for it.


Yes it does. Do some research before making such a statement.


----------



## peabody2018 (Jan 9, 2018)

Canadian Farmer said:


> Yes it does. Do some research before making such a statement.


Your idea of "research" is believing whatever tripe you want to believe


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 9, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Your idea of "research" is believing whatever tripe you want to believe


And your idea is not doing any research at all, it is apparent.


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 9, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Your idea of "research" is believing whatever tripe you want to believe


https://www.projectcbd.org/cancer


----------



## gb123 (Jan 9, 2018)

it "KILLS" cancer tumors. Yes, it certainly does INDEED!
IT DOES NOT CURE IT!


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 9, 2018)

gb123 said:


> it "KILLS" cancer tumors. Yes, it certainly does INDEED!
> IT DOES NOT CURE IT!


What’s your definition of cure ? For me medicine that helps kill cancer cells is a cure in my eyes. Curing an ailment doesn’t necessarily impose it will never return. It’s simply treating your current ailment.


----------



## gb123 (Jan 9, 2018)

meaning. (not a cure)
you have to keep taking it..and change your life..
or the cancer will come back.


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 9, 2018)

gb123 said:


> meaning. (not a cure)
> you have to keep taking it..and change your life..
> or the cancer will come back.


Cannabis kills cancer cells period. Our definition of cure simply differs. 
A good comparison would be someone going on a diet to loose weight. They exercise and eat healthy to achieve their ideal weight. Once achieved they’re happy and quit dieting/exercising. What do you think is going to happen ? Their weight/health will relapse. This is why diets don’t work in the long term. You must change your lifestyle. 

It’s exactly the same for using cannabis to treat cancer. You cannot cease treatment after your cancer goes into remission, you must continue with your new lifestyle.


----------



## RC7 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## RC7 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## RC7 (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwBs_ihArc1lCYDym-DH4EsDMR_UMTtA6


----------



## RC7 (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPpU-tSyOxI&list=PLwBs_ihArc1lCYDym-DH4EsDMR_UMTtA6&index=22


----------



## Jane Eyl (Jan 17, 2018)

marijuana is actually a God sent plant. we need to accept and embrace it for its good works. i probably would have been without a child today of not of the use of medical cannabis. All thanks to Skunk Pouss @ LA who got me hooked up with quality so oil which helped out a lot with my daughters cancer


----------



## gb123 (Jan 17, 2018)

they said she would be dead in weeks,,





five years later with the same cancer as gord downie,,,,,


----------



## gb123 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## gb123 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## RC7 (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## gb123 (Sep 28, 2018)

gb123 said:


> they said she would be dead in weeks,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an update
rest in piece Miss.


----------



## RC7 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------

